# new to turkey hunting



## ndguy (Aug 15, 2007)

I was wondering if any one can help me out alittle. Is there alot of public land in area 99 to hunt? Also is it posted up heavily or farmers and ranchers welcome turkey hunters?

Thank you


----------

